# LTTE chief Velupillai Prabhakaran is dead



## confused (May 18, 2009)

> *Colombo, May 18* (IANS) Velupillai Prabhakaran, the elusive leader of Sri Lanka's feared Tamil Tigers, was killed Monday while trying to escape the battlezone in the island's north along with two of his top aides, the military announced.
> Prabhakaran, 54, was in a convoy of a van and an ambulance with Pottu Amman, head of the intelligence wing of the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE), and Sea Tigers chief Soosai when the military opened fire in an isolated strip of Mullaitivu district.
> The deaths sparked frenzied celebrations in the capital Colombo and large parts of the Sinhalese populated central and southern provinces as people poured out of their homes, waved national flags and distributed sweets.
> Prabhakaran's death comes shortly after soldiers stumbled upon the bodies of several key LTTE leaders, including his son Charles Anthony, who headed the group's IT wing and was being groomed to take over his father's mantle.
> Prabhakaran founded the LTTE in 1976 and built it into an awesome military machine that at one point controlled a third of Sri Lanka's land territory and two-thirds of its coastline.


source:google news
Also see:
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8055311.stm

I personally am divided on this issue,
my head says he got what he deserved for causing so much trouble to India (a bit late i should say),
but my heart wonders who will stand up for the Tamilians in SL now.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 18, 2009)

India should play an important role there.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 18, 2009)

Good riddance of bad rubbish


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

^the saint has spoken


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 18, 2009)

hmm cant say anything..the timing makes me doubtfull...its like a gift for sonia upa govt from sl


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

good point


----------



## utsav (May 18, 2009)

confused said:


> but my heart wonders who will stand up for the Tamilians in SL now.



if u r free u can apply for that job


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

utsav said:


> if u r free u can apply for that job


----------



## nix (May 19, 2009)

well thats one good snub to the US and other countries who would rather let the LTTE be. it was never possible to make peace with the tigers, they had broken ceasefire many times. 

the US talks about civilian deaths.. but were'nt the people who LTTE killed also civilians?. the US is on the wrong side on this issue. US wanted ceasefire, but would they ever think of doing something about the LTTE? no.


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

Now it's time for India to pressurize Sri Lanka to give equal rights to the Tamil community.


----------



## rosemolr (May 19, 2009)

i hope the story will not  end here..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> i hope the story will not end here..


 
The story has not ended here. LTTE claims Prabhakaran is alive and safe.

*news.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/may/19/slide-show-1-prabhakaran-alive-says-ltte-website.htm


----------



## thewisecrab (May 19, 2009)

I dont know what to say.
On one hand, as NucleusKore said, good riddance to bad rubbish.
On the other, the rights of the Tamils are not guaranteed yet 
Why is US poking it's nose into this ? Humanitarian rights?
Maybe Obama's foreign ministry should look into it's own history  (guantanamo bay, Iraq war, Af-Pak war etc.) before talking to others about human rights


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2009)

Now the media claims that Prabhakaran is dead and also released pictures of his dead body.


----------



## Coool (May 19, 2009)

He should deserve more than that!


----------



## rosemolr (May 19, 2009)

They had Released the Pictures and videos of his dead body..But i don't think that lankan army had fired him.it might be a suicide or something else


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2009)

One sinner less....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 19, 2009)

i still doubt prabhakaran is dead...but sl has to pay for the mess they created sometime even ur indian govt will get haunted by this sins...


----------



## appserver (May 19, 2009)

Though I admit that LTTE has committed blunders [Assassination of Rajiv Gandhi - by which their tag got changed from fighters to terrorists.]  the rights of innocent tamizhs are now in jeopardy. Hope at least now the Indian government should act and save the innocents and stop the genocide.


----------



## confused (May 19, 2009)

*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article6317354.ece
Sri Lankan military shows 'body of Tamil Tiger leader Prabhakaran' on TV


----------



## appserver (May 19, 2009)

But people like Pazha.Nedumaran, Ramadoss are saying that he is alive so as the pro LTTE  sites.


----------



## confused (May 19, 2009)

how would ramadoss know anything abt stuff going on in SL??


----------



## nix (May 20, 2009)

you guys need to see this: protestors in canada waving terrorist LTTE flags march on the highway, causing severe inconvenience to other people. 

*www.thestar.com/fpLarge/photo/633876

well, thats one sure-shot way of losing support. 

the cost of policing the protestors was $800,000. the organizers of the protest should be made to foot the bill.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2009)

Prabhakaran had thoroughly brain washed overseas Tamils. They do not know better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2009)

I would rather had him rotting in a jail than killed, but thats just me.


----------



## appserver (May 20, 2009)

*Major mistakes by LTTE
*
1. 1989 (July) : LTTE Kills well known Tamil Politicians A.Amirthalingam and V.Yogeshwaran in Colombo
2. 1990 (June) : Orders 100,00 Muslims living in Jaffna to quit. Rival Militant K.Pathmanabha killed in Chennai.
3. 1991 (May) : Rajiv Gandhi assassination.
4. 1992 (November) : LTTE suicide bomber riding motorecycle kills Navy Chief Clancey Fernando.
5. 1993 : Srilankan President Premadasa killed in May Day rally.
4. 2004(March) : Karuna exit. 
4. 2005 (August) - Srilankan Foreign minister Lakshman Kadirgamar shot dead 
*5. 2006 (April) : Army General Sarath Fonseka badly hurt in attack by woman suicide bomber - This is the major mistake #1 in the recent years. Same Fonseka headed the troop which killed Prabhakaran.
*6. *2006(December) : Gothabaya **Rajapaksa  brother of President** Mahinda Rajapaksa survives assassanation attempt - Major mistake #2 in the recent years.*


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2009)

Good


----------

